# pigeon-people r sooo nice!!!



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

I´ve just been told that one of the guys I´ve been e-mailing with is giving me 4 eggs since it´s so hard to find indians where I live. Isn´t that nice??? Just like that, for free, I only have to pay for the shipping. 
His doves are absolutely gorgeous, look at this beauty!!! (one or two of the eggs are hers)
This seem to be comon here in Europe, is it the same in the States? Maybe we pigeon-people r extra generous? 
/Csilla


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats a gorgeous bird  Good luck with the eggs


----------



## Microcat (Nov 22, 2010)

Hope the eggs hatch, but dont count your squabs just yet.  Keep us updated!


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

Microcat said:


> Hope the eggs hatch, but dont count your squabs just yet.  Keep us updated!


I know, I wanna wait until they hatch before getting to exited, never know, it might not work...  but it´s nice of him anyway.........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How absolutely exciting, I hope they all hatch!

Don't forget to candle them after 5 days incubation, then you will know for sure if they are fertile.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Csilla75 said:


> I´ve just been told that one of the guys I´ve been e-mailing with is giving me 4 eggs since it´s so hard to find indians where I live. Isn´t that nice??? Just like that, for free, I only have to pay for the shipping.
> His doves are absolutely gorgeous, look at this beauty!!! (one or two of the eggs are hers)
> This seem to be comon here in Europe, is it the same in the States? Maybe we pigeon-people r extra generous?
> /Csilla


That bird is absolutley gorgeouse!.. I have swapped eggs with a friend before. but it did not work out well. she got two homer eggs and I got two fairy swallow eggs... mine did not hatch and hers did hatch one.. he is real cute.. I have mailed frillback eggs before.. twice..each time ..no hatch.. so we all just ended up getting birds from each other.. it proved easier in the long run.. I hatched some homers just for my friend and we also traded her fairy swallow pair for a pair of my white frillbacks.. getting eggs and fostering them IS a fun way of getting some birds if you live some place that will not ship purchased birds to you.. and it is exciting and the birds are hatched at your house and you can hold them and tame them and they are used to you from the beginning.. which is nice.. if the eggs are fertile there is no reason they should not do well.. esp if you got the foster pairs ready and just laying their eggs so you can do the switch.. if they are not ready you may have to hold the eggs for a bit.. if you time it right they should do all the work.. good luck and let us know what happens!...


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

thank U for the encouragement, I will absolutely let U know how it goes.... the foster parents seem ready, mating, building a nest so I´m expecting eggs next week. which is about when the eggs will arrive........... *hoping, hoping*


----------

